

Stop Blabbing About Innovation and Start Actually Doing It - hugeinc
http://www.fastcompany.com/1833190/stop-blabbing-about-innovation-and-start-actually-doing-it
These days, every established company is at risk of having its industry--and its own business--disrupted by a startup. Cognizant of this, companies devote a lot of time to talking about how important it is to innovate. But here’s the truth: most companies can’t innovate because everyone is paid to maintain the status quo.
======
pricepoints
Absolutely love the succinct opening... so true and reminded me of an article
"25 Steps to Entrepreneurial Success"
<http://www.dramatispersonae.org/TwentyFiveSteps.htm>

Think of it as the Yin to the Start-up Projects Yang.

Sense of urgency....not sure where I picked up this phrase, but has served me
well as a corporate instigator of innovation and in my 2nd successful start-
up.

Wake up everyday know that there are 25 brilliant minds in a garage somewhere
working on the same idea..

@Pricepoints

